# Codesys: Time to Real



## niklas_25 (4 Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag, ich möchte mit Codesys v3.5 drei Zeiten vergleichen. Soweit ich weiß kann man dies nicht direkt machen, deshalb möchte ich diese in Real umwandeln. Den Baustein habe ich in ST geschrieben und dort die Anweisung Time_To_Real verwendet, leider funktioniert diese nicht. Die Zeit wird angezeigt, aber nicht mehr in Real umgewandelt. 
Auf dem Bild seht ihr meine Idee wie ich das umsetzten wollte. 
Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung, aber das Konvertieren klappt nicht und die Zeiten direkt zu vergleichen hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Bin grad sehr ratlos und habe keine Idee mehr woran es liegen könnte - vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## StructuredTrash (4 Oktober 2019)

Die Umwandlung kannst Du Dir sparen. TIME ist intern ein UDINT. Du kannst direkt vergleichen:
Zeitx > Zeity
oder
Zeitx > t#0ms
Was Du mit Deinem Code erreichen willst, ist mir aber nicht klar.


----------



## niklas_25 (4 Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Ich bekomme aus einem anderen Baustein 3 Zeiten die alle T#0ms sind. Sobald ein Bauteil "inaktiviert" wurde für 1,2 oder 3 Tage, zählt die entsprechende Zeit hoch. Diese Zeit möchte ich gerne auswählen und an die Visualisierung übergeben, in der sie angezeigt wird. Für die Visualisierung würde ich die auch gerne in Real umwandeln, damit man diese auf Stunden hochrechnen und schöner anzeigen kann.

Die "Eingangszeit" kann ich der "Ausgangszeit" auch nicht zuordnen.
Wenn ich als einzige Zeile " Zeit1 := ozeit; " (beides TIME Variablen) schreibe und an dem Ein-/Ausgang die entsprechenden Variablen/Werte sind, passiert trotzdem nichts.


----------



## holgermaik (4 Oktober 2019)

> dort die Anweisung Time_To_Real


Deine Zeit ist wie schon gesagt ein UDINT. Bei 10 Minuten wäre der Wert 600000. Diesen in Real gewandelt = 600000.0 (was nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist.)
Wie gesagt ein Vergleich ist direkt möglich. In der Visu kannst du den direkten Zeitwert mit %t entsprechend deinen Vorstellungen formatieren.

Holger


----------



## StructuredTrash (4 Oktober 2019)

Das Zuweisungsziel steht in ST links vom ":=", also
ozeit := Zeit1;


----------

